# Speke MMA



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Just been for a morning sesion at Speke MMA and just wanted to say what a great place!!! The weights machine are unreal. And the guys there are excellent instructors. Would highly recomend it to anyone in the area or looking to travel.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

can you get any details about the classes the next time you're there? Who were the trainers?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> can you get any details about the classes the next time you're there? Who were the trainers?


mon to fri 1030am-12 MMA Class

mon 7-8.30 wed 6-7.30 fri6-7.30 sunday 10-11.30am Luta Livre

tuesday and thursday 5.30-7 muay thai

Jay Manning is one of the trainers so is Ben Tranter


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ALSO:-

Sunday 10am till 11.30am - MMA Class

&

Monday 7pm till 8.30pm - MMA Class

Both taught by Lee Chadwick :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

cheers mate. I may look onto that sunday class.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> ALSO:-
> 
> Sunday 10am till 11.30am - MMA Class
> 
> ...


there down as Luta Livre on my sheet? Do they do the 2 at same time? Like half in the ring and half in the matt room?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

no idea mate - I dropped Lee off their once and - his little bro confirmed these times to me today.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> no idea mate - I dropped Lee off their once and - his little bro confirmed these times to me today.


Nice one mate!!! Defo be up for some night classes etc. :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Just spoke to Lee's little bro again - deffo MMA classes at these times - no other classes that they can see, unless it's secret ninja training and they are very good. :laugh:


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> Just spoke to Lee's little bro again - deffo MMA classes at these times - no other classes that they can see, unless it's secret ninja training and they are very good. :laugh:


hahaha! Ive got luta livre on the sheet they gave me? But id be up for some ninja training, wish they offered that! with the stars!!!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

any pics of the setup ?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)




----------



## stek67 (Aug 13, 2010)

where is the gym mate?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

stek67 said:


> where is the gym mate?


Do you know Speke atall? Its on Alderwood ave at the shops.

:thumb


----------



## stek67 (Aug 13, 2010)

yes...from Garston...thanks for that! is it open normal type hours or is it just at lesson times and how much is it?

thanks


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

stek67 said:


> yes...from Garston...thanks for that! is it open normal type hours or is it just at lesson times and how much is it?
> 
> thanks


Â£3 per day or Â£30 per month. And its open from 8.30am till 9pm monday to friday. 10am-4pm sat and 10am-2pm sunday!

Im in Garston aswell!


----------



## stek67 (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks for that...i`ll get down there 2moro


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Any firm details of classes and times yet?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lee Chadwick teaches Luta Livre/wrestling/BJJ/Grappling on

Sundays 10am

Wednesdays 8pm

And John Edge take the Thai class on

Wednesday 6pm - not sure of the other times/days


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook

thats there facebook page. add them and should have info on there


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't use facebook. As a teacher it seems to get us in to bother rather than being of any use!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, sign of the times...

I've done a bit of lutra at Speke MMA over the last couple of weeks - good fun great teacher and good students - John Edge seems like a really nice bloke as well and I believe his Thai is mustard - deffo check em out mate.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I would but don't know the times other than those marc just posted but can't do wednesdays. The sunday would almost be possible but the misses takes the kisd to church at that time so I'd struggle getting there!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> Wow, sign of the times...
> 
> I've done a bit of lutra at Speke MMA over the last couple of weeks - good fun great teacher and good students - John Edge seems like a really nice bloke as well and I believe his Thai is mustard - deffo check em out mate.


Yes john is very very good at thai!

give them a phone then mate on - 07570477607


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

can anyone get me some times for this place? also, my lad has football at vernon's and I still can't find it


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Phone the number I gave you and ask mate! :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

why did I not see that!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> why did I not see that!


LOL Prob looking at comps too much doing designs etc!!! When is Brig back in Kaobon? Im sure he said after Christmas? Thats goint to kill you haha!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

don't start on this thread too! lol. It will kill me. He wont be back till may I reckon -- earliest!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> don't start on this thread too! lol. It will kill me. He wont be back till may I reckon -- earliest!


Im being serious mate, Im like that. I look at this comp all day talking to customers etc some days till early hours and i just miss blatent things.

MAY????? Oh my god. Get yourself in with Andy mate, We sell GIs!! Give yourself to the dark side!!!!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Im being serious mate, Im like that. I look at this comp all day talking to customers etc some days till early hours and i just miss blatent things.
> 
> MAY????? Oh my god. Get yourself in with Andy mate, We sell GIs!! Give yourself to the dark side!!!!


I meant with the design thing! You're right about staring at comps all day though. I shouldn't even be on the stoopid thing half the time!

as for the gi - If I'm honest I reckon there isn't anything more I could learn from BJJ with the gi that I couldn't from our Judo club. Controversial for some on here as that may be, Our coach is an extremely old and wise man that is just brilliant on the ground so we do do quite a bit already - just miss the standard of rolling at the mo!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> I meant with the design thing! You're right about staring at comps all day though. I shouldn't even be on the stoopid thing half the time!
> 
> as for the gi - If I'm honest I reckon there isn't anything more I could learn from BJJ with the gi that I couldn't from our Judo club. Controversial for some on here as that may be, Our coach is an extremely old and wise man that is just brilliant on the ground so we do do quite a bit already - just miss the standard of rolling at the mo!


Ye I thought Andys class would be good? I know its BJJ but have you checked out Tony Bebingtons Place in old swan? Hes check kongos BJJ Partner


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

never even knew about it! Remember, I'm a Leeds lad la so don't know the whole town like the back of my hands! Details?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> never even knew about it! Remember, I'm a Leeds lad la so don't know the whole town like the back of my hands! Details?


Tony Bebbington | Facebook

There is his Facebook. He does one 2 one lessons etc aswell.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

cheers ears4


----------

